# Ajouter emotions supplemetaire sur imessages



## bonzais (3 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai installer le clavier emoji sur mon iphone et j'ai accès au émotions qu'il offre,

j'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'Ajouter d'autre émotions de plus qui serai accessible directement par se clavier?

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2014)

Non.


----------



## adixya (3 Août 2014)

Dommage car je trouve la plupart des emoji vraiment nuls...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Août 2014)

Il me semble avoir lu (mais je n'en suis pas sur) qu'IOS8 en amènerait des nouveaux...


----------



## Gwen (3 Août 2014)

Tu ne peux en rajouter, car il faut que tout le monde ait les mêmes. Si tu en places des exotiques, tes correspondants devront installer le même logiciel et tu as de fortes chances qu'ils ne le feront pas.


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2014)

le plus simple pour le moment, c'est de faire un dessin et de l'attacher en pièce jointe sur iMessage 
ou de prendre un selfie


----------



## bonzais (6 Août 2014)

bonjour,

Ben je peut en envoyé plein de super cool mais faut toujours le faire par le biais de copier coller.. pas toujours pratique...

merci de vos réponse.

en passant quand j'en envoie mon destinataire na pas besoin de déjà les avoir dans son iphone pour les voir.


----------

